# Max LMG log



## seven11 (Apr 27, 2005)

i will be starting max lmg tomorrow and will do a 8 week cycle followed by rebound xt as my pct, so i decided to keep a log for all the IM members. this is my first log so i might leave some important things out by accident, so just remind ask me if u want to know more.

stats:
205 lbs
bf: 12-15?
i've been lifting for 2 1/2 years

im curently on twin peaks carb cycling diet, and im taking above 200g of protein every day and about 20-30g of fat. I just started this kind of cutting.

hmmm....  i use the P/RR/S routine

mon: chest/ shoulders
wed: legs
fri: back
sat: arms

i will try to keep you updated evey day.
let me know if i left anything important out


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 27, 2005)

Cool another PRRS'er  

Good luck !


----------



## seven11 (Apr 28, 2005)

*day 1*

today was a rest day, so i just did 25min of light cardio. i took my first dose in the morning and second one ill take before i go to work. i wrok from 7pm - 7am grrrrrrr   heheh


----------



## seven11 (Apr 29, 2005)

*day 2*

to day was a high carb day and my back day work out went something like this 

rack deadlift   3x6 225lbs
db bent row   3x6 80lbs
chin ups        3x6
cg cable row  6 x 140lbs
                   6 x 150lbs
                   6 x 150lbs

still to early to see anything kicking in


----------



## seven11 (Apr 30, 2005)

*day 3*

killer arm work out today

ez bar              3x6 95lbs
preacher curl     2x6 85lbs
hammer curl      2x6  45lbs
cg bench          2x6  115lbs
scull cr             2x6  65lbs
arms ex            2x6   30lbs


i still dont feel max lmg kicking but its still too early


----------



## Pylon (May 1, 2005)

Good looking w/outs.  Good luck with the new program!


----------



## seven11 (May 1, 2005)

thanks bro


----------



## seven11 (May 1, 2005)

*day 4*

didnt work out today, but had to work from 7am-7pm grrr i got called up at 6am and told that i work so i didnt have enough time to pack enough food so i ate what i could
also took my second max dose 12 hourse later


----------



## seven11 (May 1, 2005)

i forgot to add: my libido is somw what up, and im haveing a weird appetite suppression maybe its just in my head. also, im having minor joint pain in my elbows nuthing big


----------



## seven11 (May 2, 2005)

*day 5*

nice day today. did my chest and shoulders, and i can say my strenght is up


----------



## seven11 (May 2, 2005)

i will weight my self at the end of this week


----------



## seven11 (May 3, 2005)

*day 6*

nothing special to report, libido is still the same and i got a lil bit more vascularity


----------

